# kenmore dishwasher broken



## joexray10 (May 2, 2009)

I have a kenmore model number 665.16805890 dishwasher.  I really like it except it is now broken.  I push the button to start and it lights up but does nothing.  I push the button to drain and I hear it click but it does not drain.  I would really appreiciate some help here
thanks 
joexray


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (May 2, 2009)

Joe: You need to phone any appliance repair shop and determine the "start up sequence" of your model of dishwasher.  I'm not at all familiar with dish washers, but I'll explain what I mean with a clothes washer.

On a clothes washer, the start up sequence is typically as follows:

1.) electric power goes through the lid switch, through the temperature selector switch to the water mixing valve, and water starts to fill the wash basket.

2.) as the water level rises in the washer, air is trapped in a tube that goes up to an "air pressure switch".  Once the water level in the washer is where it should be, the air pressure in that tube trips the air pressure switch, which diverts electrical power from the water mixing valve to the timer motor.

3.) the timer motor starts the wash cycle and the timer orchestrates the wash cycle sequence after that.

So, what you need to do is find out what the start up sequence is before the timer takes over, and one of the first things to always check is the lid switch or door switch because the power to the washer or dryer goes through that before anything else.

Also, dish washers use a solenoid hot water valve similar in design to washing machines.  It could be that the dish washer has to partially fill with water before the timer motor starts.  In that case, it could be the hot water solenoid that's not letting the water in to the appliance.

And, of course, a faulty timer motor or a faulty time is always a suspect, but timers are built fairly robust and are seldom the problem (relative to how often they're on the "short list" of suspects.


----------



## locknut (May 6, 2009)

Is there a wiring diagram pasted on the cover?  If you have it, are you prepared the read, interpret, and make measurements, etc.?  Some  diagrams show the operating sequences and thus help in finding the break within the control chain.


----------



## woodchuck (May 6, 2009)

Here's a site you can ask questions and search for other post with similar problems. I find it very helpful. Appliance Repair Forum - Free Service from Appliance Parts Pros


----------

